# Mortise and Tenon Jig



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

*Mortise and Tenon Jig*

This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.



















Please watch my video at youtube to see how it works. Hope you find my jig interesting. Thanks


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Very well done Armand,

You might try using a 1/2" shank carbide spiral router bit. I use them in my Multi Router and they are much quicker, accurate, and safer to use.

Nice job on the construction and use of materials. It is a very useful jig and will save you a lot of time.

Complete fences and clamping is a must for accuracy and safety with these types of jigs.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


thanks John i will follow your suggestion to use 1/2" and that will also means a bigger router is necessary. The one i use here is only a trimmer. Spiral up cut router bit is not available here in the Philippines I might try ebay.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Very Clever design.

Nice & simple

jamie


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Hey Armand
These type of Jigs are really a big help making Mortise and tenons. Here's a jig I made a long time ago.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/34189


----------



## AZMac (Jan 10, 2011)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Very nice design Armand.
Thanks
AZMac


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


very cool little jig.


----------



## dvmweb (Mar 16, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Well done Armand. Clever. Nice projects too. I especially like your boxes.
Walt


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Nice simple design, I like it. Although your climb cuts in the video had me gritting my teeth with as much material as you were taking out. You might consider sticking with conventional cuts when you are removing that much.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Really nice, I love your inovative way.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Just curious, I noticed that the mounting of the router slides on a rail. How did you make it possible to withdraw or slide the router away from the work piece while maintaining the 90 degree angle?


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Armand, really cool idea. Like it alot.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Ed, there are 3 axes on this jig. The vertical threaded rod controls the x-axis, the rail which the router sits on is the y-axis, and beneath that is another rail for the depth of the cut the, z-axis. Its a manual CNC router machine.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Cool mortising jig. I need to build one someday. It's good to see projects from other countries.


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Armand, for a while I thought it was a plunger type router and yet it doesn't look like one. In any case that's quite clever. It seems you have access to a machine shop. Some parts look like they have been specially fabricated.


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


ha ha…no Ed the whole jig is shopmade, all parts are locally available. The rail guide is a ball bearing type cabinet drawer guide while the threaded rod is available at "bolts and nuts" hardwares. If you feel the urge to build one I can bring my jig to your place in one weekend and we'll both have fun in your shop. I live in Antipolo very near Marikina and I believe its only a few minutes drive to your place. I want to meet you and see some of your shopmade jigs too.


----------



## Kenny74063 (Mar 16, 2011)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Very nice jig! Thanks for posting the pics & the video. Very helpful! I gotta have one now!


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Galing naman! Pagaya 'Dre?


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Great jig. Keep it coming, and get some clamps and safety on the jig!


----------



## ravishankar (Feb 11, 2016)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


HI,

is there any design plan for this jig?


----------



## DaveKSFWG (Oct 9, 2016)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


I'd really like to build this jig. Could you provide some dimensions, or are there some plans available?


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


Very nice jig. I will add this to my list of shopmade tools that I need to build.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Armand said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Jig*
> 
> This is the newest addition in my shop. I realized it was necessesary to build this one for my upcoming projects that will require a lot of M/T joineries.
> 
> ...


I like it and it will be a nice addition to your shop. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

